# Got my mount back



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Got my.mount back from the buck I killed last year. Travis at Travs taxidermy in alliance absolutely killed it. Hard for pictures to do the mount any kind of justice.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice buck too.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice buck.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent mount...of an excellent buck.
Congrats...


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

that is the best mount of a black crappie I've ever seen !!! sorry couldn't resist beautiful mount and a very nice Buck congrat's


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like a nice job!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's an awesome mount. Looks great.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice work and nice buck.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow Dan! That is one great looking mount for sure. Will have to stop by and see it.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

That's a beautiful mount that will grace the walls of your home for many years. Congratulations ! Mike


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice buck! He did a good job!


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Atta boy! Great buck!


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

nice 
He looks a little pissed


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Nice looking Buck Mount for sure!!! Congrats on a fine specimen!!!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Great deer. Great mount!
I like the way his left eye is kinda staring ya down. 
Can you top that deer this year?
You’ll have your work cut out for sure!!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

the weav said:


> nice
> He looks a little pissed


I shot him right after he got done fighting a big 8 that I had just passed he was pissed off when I shot him. Called him in from 150 yards away as soon as they were done. 





threeten said:


> Great deer. Great mount!
> I like the way his left eye is kinda staring ya down.
> Can you top that deer this year?
> You’ll have your work cut out for sure!!


Can I top him? I sure hope. I have my eyes on the one I passed last year that he ended up fighting with right before I shot him super tight tall heavy 8 point. I had him use joe meader eyes. When you come through the kitchen into the living room it looks like he is staring you down ready to kick your ass. The eyes are hyper realistic. I'll get a good pick of them and post them up


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

the weav said:


> nice
> He looks a little pissed


I know right it! It looks like he lost his head


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Nice mount! Looks kinda old school but better quality.


----------

